
Fed Chair Says Economic Recovery May ‘Stretch’ Through End of 2021 - Memosyne
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/17/business/economy/fed-powell-economic-recovery.html
======
aiscapehumanity
Selling optimism. Makes it seem as if recovery from this magnitude will be so
fast. I don't think so, not with trying to go back to business as usual.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
There's the recovery from the pandemic, and there's the economic recovery. The
Fed chair is speaking about the economic recovery, not the pandemic recovery.
The economic recovery will be faster the faster we get back to business as
usual... _if_ we don't have to lock down again.

